# Which Browser Are You Using Right Now?



## iTech (Jul 16, 2007)

I realy want to know as I'm curious as to what this demographic is using, for one, plus I also think the "official" statistics are doctored to show higher IE prevalence than there realy is. For example, lets say 30% of computer users are using eighter Mac OS
or Linux, then a claim that more than 90% of computer users are using IE doesn't seem right to me.


----------



## kellyan95 (Jul 16, 2007)

Opera, it's faster, easier, and uses less ram


----------



## H8TR (Jul 16, 2007)

Dillo? Never heard of it. I thought it said something else at first.


----------



## 4saken (Jul 16, 2007)

QUOTE(H8TR @ Jul 16 2007 said:


> Dillo? Never heard of it. I thought it said something else at first.



Care to explain 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




?


----------



## Destructobot (Jul 16, 2007)

I'm using Gnirfleo.


----------



## Samutz (Jul 16, 2007)

QUOTE(iTech @ Jul 15 2007 said:


> I realy want to know as I'm curious as to what this demographic is using, for one, plus I also think the "official" statistics are doctored to show higher IE prevalence than there realy is. For example, lets say 30% of computer users are using eighter Mac OS
> or Linux, then a claim that more than 90% of computer users are using IE doesn't seem right to me.
> 
> There is a version of IE for Mac OS. You can also run IE on Linux using Wine. Although anyone using Mac OS or Linux is probably not using IE as a primary browser and only using it for testing their websites or getting into sites that only work with IE.
> ...


Other are just spider bots (google, etc) and download managers (download accelerator, flashget, etc).

I'd like to see gbatemp.net's stats though.


----------



## MelgaShop (Jul 16, 2007)

gnirfleo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT: damn, detructobot said it 1st


----------



## Destructobot (Jul 16, 2007)

GBAtemp is probably not a good place to get an accurate idea of what browser the average computer user uses. Most of the people here are gamers and/or pirates, which means that they will have at least some idea of how to download and use a file. 

The majority of IE users (and PC users in general) can't use any file that isn't already on their desktop or in My Documents, unless windows opens the file for them automatically when they put a disc in the CD drive. These people do not download and install Firefox, or Opera, or some other alternative browser.


----------



## skullstatue (Jul 16, 2007)

QUOTE(Destructobot @ Jul 16 2007 said:


> I'm using Gnirfleo.



Gnirfleo is going to be released today, lol. I can't believe people still believe him.


----------



## Icarus (Jul 16, 2007)

What the hell is the Dillo[dildo?] browser? xD


----------



## kellyan95 (Jul 16, 2007)

Well, just ask Costello, he would know the OS people use, and the browsers


----------



## mthrnite (Jul 16, 2007)

Firefox 2 most of the time.. Safari as an alternative when sites break with Firefox. IE is dead to me, and the Mac userbase at large I suspect.


----------



## kellyan95 (Jul 16, 2007)

I have Opera and FF open, newest versions of both, displaying the same page. Firefox is using 42k of ram, Opera is using 21k.


----------



## living-ghost (Jul 16, 2007)

Konqueror loaded in an Akregator tab in Kontact.


----------



## leetdude_007 (Jul 16, 2007)

I'm hooked on FF for the add-ons. DownThemAll! Down them all!


----------



## Knab (Jul 16, 2007)

firefox, and when im having issues with firefox i use opera. the only reason i dont use opera all the time is an issue with vBulletin boards pm's not displaying right or at all some times, beyond that i prefer opera.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 16, 2007)

firefox 2.x (did have alphas of 3 at one point) + a couple of choice extensions: adblock plus, fireftp. keepvid.com kills the need for videodownloader extension.

I.E. is only used for the 2 sites that hate I.E.but have downloads on (chinese version of 4shared/rapidshare), the rest of the time if if it "I.E. only then the site can go unviewed.

3 things though:
a lot of people change the browser ID as a lot of the time that is all an I.E. only site requires.
I doubt here would be a very random selection or even a good one for the reason above and Destructobots reasoning.
More people than you might think use firefox/opera: of the 90 odd individual PCs I have restored over the last few years they have all had an alternative on, this then caused a massive knockon effect for everyone else so when I get calls from friend of friend I find they have a firefox (albeit a very much intweaked one) as well.


All this being said I have been meaning to check out Iceweasel for no real reason.


----------



## jalapeno (Jul 16, 2007)

opera is the best, only downside.. cant display frames (my version atleast)


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 16, 2007)

QUOTE(mthrnite @ Jul 16 2007 said:


> Firefox 2 most of the time.. Safari as an alternative when sites break with Firefox. IE is dead to me, and the Mac userbase at large I suspect.


I second that.


----------



## PikaPika (Jul 16, 2007)

I'm running Firefox 2 off an ubuntu livedisc right now, and once I get my linux reinstalled, I'll probly still be using it.


----------



## zombielove (Jul 16, 2007)

I really like Opera, but I use firefox because of extensions.

I can't live without rikaichan (displays dictionary entries for Japanese on cursor hover), and the Chinese version, ChinesePeraKun.


----------



## delta123 (Jul 16, 2007)

i use firefox, i love all my plugins. 

but i use safari for apple movie trailers site. for some reason my quicktime alternative doesnt like firefox. it always crashes my firefox.


----------



## TLSpartan (Jul 16, 2007)

I love Firefox as well for its plugins. Downthemall,flashgot,the weather,etc.


----------



## Costello (Jul 16, 2007)

QUOTE(kellyan95 @ Jul 16 2007 said:


> Well, just ask Costello, he would know the OS people use, and the browsers
> 
> exactly.
> 
> ...


I agree 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but hey, it's still worth looking.


----------



## Destructobot (Jul 16, 2007)

What time period are those numbers for?


p.s. Camino is 1337.


----------



## Costello (Jul 16, 2007)

hmm I installed google analytics only a few weeks ago, less than a month ago
can't remember exactly but I'd say 4 weeks.


----------



## Destructobot (Jul 16, 2007)

Are those individual hits, or logged in sessions? I'd think that GBAtemp would get well over 650,000 hits a month.


----------



## Costello (Jul 16, 2007)

These are unique visits, of course. Not page views, not hits, just "sessions" - when someone comes and stays on the website.
page views are ~3 millions


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Jul 16, 2007)

Firefox and IE Tab makes a very well rounded web browser in my opinion. If you need a page displayed using IE, switch the rendering engine to IE within Firefox and there you go.

Firefox FTW!


----------



## HanLi (Jul 16, 2007)

Can someone link the Matrix browser to me. It sound interesting and I want to test it out.


----------



## Rayder (Jul 16, 2007)

Firefox 2.0.0.4


----------



## xabier (Jul 16, 2007)

konqueror


----------



## Strider (Jul 16, 2007)

Lynx is missing


----------



## frostfire (Jul 16, 2007)

IE 7 *shames*. I just like the looks of the browser more than FF's. Never had any problem with it too by the way.


----------



## Smuff (Jul 16, 2007)

FF 2 for me.

Tried IE, Opera, Safari for WIndows, Wii browser etc etc
None of them as useful as FF IMO


----------



## sanghoku (Jul 16, 2007)

FF 2.0.0.4, have been a long time opera user though... switched to ff bout 2 years ago...


----------



## Samutz (Jul 16, 2007)

I just realized another browsers that's missing. Minimo. I use it on my PocketPC at work whenever I can't borrow a nearby computer.



QUOTE(frostfire @ Jul 16 2007 said:


> IE 7 *shames*. I just like the looks of the browser more than FF's. Never had any problem with it too by the way.


FOR SHAME!

https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/4988


----------



## jake0036 (Jul 17, 2007)

firefox


----------



## - Wrath of God - (Jul 17, 2007)

Firefox here.  I can't believe that there are people here who still use Internet Explorer.


----------



## BakuFunn (Jul 17, 2007)

shame on you people...
safari is about 2x faster than ff. then again, im on a mac and using *firefox* anyways


----------



## Danieluz (Jul 17, 2007)

QUOTE(Destructobot @ Jul 16 2007 said:


> I'm using Gnirfleo.



Same here


----------



## OSW (Jul 17, 2007)

latest firefox stole some of opera's features


----------



## SlCKB0Y (Jul 17, 2007)

QUOTE(iTech @ Jul 16 2007 said:


> lets say 30% of computer users are using eighter Mac OS
> or Linux, then a claim that more than 90% of computer users are using IE doesn't seem right to me.



Except that its more likely that maybe 7% of people use either linux or mac osx.


----------



## Sick Wario (Jul 17, 2007)

firefox for sure!

i'm using a 3rd party speed-optimized build

Firefox/1.5.0.10 (tete009 SSE PGO)

thanks to tete


----------



## jimmy j (Jul 17, 2007)

Firefox + add-ons:

stumbleupon, foxytunes, flashgot, spiderzilla, imdb preview, videodownloader, ook, adblock, fasterfox, chatzilla, wizz rss, blue ice (theme)


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 17, 2007)

With regard to Costellos pie chart, I hope it is not just browser ID (most people other than myself that I know spoof it) and I block all javascript stuff these days bar what I allow so analytics may not be the best thing.

I am interested in this optimised firefox though.


----------



## Destructobot (Jul 17, 2007)

You can find all sorts of custom Firefox, Thunderbird & SeaMonkey builds at the Mozillazine Forums in the Third Party/Unofficial Builds section.


----------



## HBK (Jul 17, 2007)

Firefox. I left IE a long time ago.


----------



## iTech (Jul 17, 2007)

Props to Costello for the stats - they were very interesting and precisely what I wanted to know.
In my experience, everyone I know and everyone _they_ know that are between the ages of 15 and 30, use Firefox.
Only their parents/older siblings/etc use IE, and no one uses Opera.
When I look at statistics such as these; http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Image:Layout_...usage_share.svg I can't help but notice 
that they do not match any of my experiences or predictions. Since statistics conflict much (these: http://www.w3schools.com/browsers/browsers_stats.asp show three times the usage share for Firefox as the previous one) I'm starting to suspect that they are eighter being doctored, or are just plain wrong.

Personally, I want to see Firefox become the most used browser since IE simply sucks white ass, even with the features made popular by Firefox (such as browserplugins, adblocking, tabbed browsing, ...) that are now in IE7. And I can't shake the mental image that Opera is a slow, bloated browser for some reason (it just always hit me as such), but wouldn't want to see it win the browser wars regardless of it being correct or not since it is not opensource.

Currently, the poll states that 67% of posters are using firefox, which is slightly less than what I predicted (75%) but getting closer. The main demographic here seems to be (from the "GBATemp user age" poll) 16-29, comparable to the ages of the people I know that use Firefox. Since I know only gangsters (who just took my word for it and installed Firefox on their bullethole-ridden laptops) and computer programmers (who know better than to trust Microsoft) that explains any difference the the stats of the people here.(Also take notice that there is still a share of people older or younger than 19-29, who are eighter using their parents computer and aren't allowed to change anything, or are using a 'family computer' which usually is loaded with standard MS crap partly due to conveniance and partly due to older people being less tech-savvy) I simply refuse to believe just slightly more than 10% of computerusers worldwide use Firefox no matter what stats you show me. I mean, people read newspapers don't they? They know about spyware and viruses, right? Why would they keep exposing themselves when there's a better alternative to them that works even better, is completely free (as in freedom as well as money), blocks adware and has only a fraction of viruses and spyware written for it? Not to mention the increasing popularity of Linux and Mac OS that warants a different browser with Firefox being available for both these platforms and IE not (I doubt anyone having the computer knowledge to install and run a Virtual Machine is gonna use it to run IE)

Given the future storm of DRM which MS will unleash upon us, I think killing their browser off now is gonna be better than waiting untill you have to pay 10 bucks to "rent" copyrighted pictures before being allowed to view them using IE 9 and having them dissapear from your HD magically after 24 hours or some shit like that since it has become a mainstream practice and even Firefox will have to adopt these practices to remain competitive. If no one would be using IE, I'd like to see them pull it off.


----------



## Linkiboy (Jul 18, 2007)

I'm using the beta version of The Matrix.


----------



## jimmy j (Jul 18, 2007)

QUOTE(Linkiboy @ Jul 18 2007 said:


> I'm using the beta version of The Matrix.



meh. skynet ftw


----------



## KDH (Jul 18, 2007)

I use Konqueror.


----------



## Tripp (Jul 18, 2007)

NetCaptor


----------



## BlazerRazor (Jul 18, 2007)

On my windows box I use Firefox. Im currently on my macbook... using Safari.


----------



## bobrules (Jul 18, 2007)

I use Mozilla Firefox 2.x now. Use to use Opera because it has great features, but recently I switched over to Firefox and realized that it is even better than Opera.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 18, 2007)

QUOTE(jimmy j @ Jul 18 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Linkiboy @ Jul 18 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm using the beta version of The Matrix.
> ...




You should both know WOPR is where it is at

|
V
wargames
^
|


----------



## 1man1dream (Jul 19, 2007)

Firefox, tabbed browsing ftw!


----------



## JacobReaper (Jul 25, 2007)

i use Firefox 2.. Love Firfox x]


----------



## AshuraZro (Jul 25, 2007)

I use Firefox 2.X on this laptop and Opera on my desktop, regardless of the OS I boot.


----------



## Supertag (Aug 3, 2007)

I am using  Mozilla Firefox 2.05 right now


----------



## jalaneme (Aug 6, 2007)

firefox as my main browser, i recently migrated to opera for a while and found it to be a memory hog, slow and unable to load pictures properly and buttons were missing in forums, on top of that opera browser freezes every 10 minutes and i can't do anything but wait for it to finish so i had enough and went back to firefox, all opera is s a overbloated piece of software and that's it. firefox plug-ins FTW!

i use the Wii opera browser when i am laying in bed, it's much easier to  navigate and i don't have to sit at my computer late at night when i am tired. i have tried the PS3 browser a couple of times and it's slow buggy and annoying to use so i hardly use it, sometimes i open IE for some pages that don't like firefox (using that option to make firefox to appear like IE doesn't work in most cases)


----------



## lawliet (Aug 8, 2007)

Firefox 2. I hate Internet Explorer for its lack of Standards Compliance. (Firefox 3 is gonna rock in this realm!)


----------



## pasc (Aug 8, 2007)

OPERA ! I used it once and it became my fav Browser ^^


----------



## .TakaM (Aug 8, 2007)

FF


IE is for chumps


----------



## Darkforce (Aug 8, 2007)

From the GBAtemp webstats!

Firefox - 49.9%
MS Internet Explorer - 40.1%
Opera - 6%
Safari - 1.6%
Unknown - 0.8%
Mozilla - 0.8%
Netscape - 0.2%
Camino - 0.1%


----------



## pkprostudio (Aug 8, 2007)




----------



## GameDragon (Aug 8, 2007)

QUOTE(Darkforce @ Aug 8 2007 said:


> Firefox - 49.9%
> MS Internet Explorer - 40.1%
> Opera - 6%
> Safari - 1.6%
> ...



I don't why people still use IE... it has 'trouble' written all over it.

Well, I use Firefox myself


----------



## KINGOFNOOBS (Aug 8, 2007)

Opera is the bestest. Firefox hides the fact that it has barely any features itself by making people add features to it with extensions


----------



## ZeWarrior (Aug 8, 2007)

No Firefox is used alot because of how customisable(sp?) Opera is okay, but I haven't used it in 8 months


----------



## GeekShadow (Aug 8, 2007)

many people on firefox 2 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> None. I just read the packetstream in Hexadecimal


lol


----------



## pkprostudio (Aug 9, 2007)

Officially switched to Firefox!!!!!


----------



## Aril (Aug 9, 2007)

Officially switched from Firefox to Opera !

I used FF for years and I thinks it's pretty good.
But it takes too much memory.

Now I'm on Opera 9, it took me some time to familiarize with it but I'm fine now, and I think it's really great, light and fast


----------



## OSW (Aug 9, 2007)

Opera, naturally!


----------



## jagviper (Aug 10, 2007)

I use the newest firefox, Mostly for the addons


----------



## Jei (Aug 10, 2007)

Firefox for the win~


----------

